# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Dua dy vajza, cilën po tradhetoj?

## StormAngel

jam i dashuruar ne dy vajza ne te njejten kohe.Nuk e quaj kete nje hall te madh,po me duket dhe me han ndergjegja se jam duke gabuar.Problemi me i madh se ndjenjat qe i kam jane per te dyja te njejta.Jam i humbur,mendoj qe i genjej te dyja.Cka mendoni se duhet te bej.Sqarimi eshte i shkurte me falni po kjoeshte me e mira qe mund ta them per tash.
nese mundeni me keshilloni
Me Respekt Mirsadi

----------


## DeuS

Kthehu pak majtas
shiko aty te faqja murit "oren"
Kam frike se eshte pak vone ..
Nuk te duket edhe ty keshtu ?
...ik e futi nje gjume plako se te ka lodhur dita sot 

Te duash dy vajza nuk eshte noi problem i madh ...

Problem eshte ky qe kam une : Me lef qeni - haaaam - haaaam - haaaam .... ( anjehere - huuuum - )

PS:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

lol deus, t'rafte pika ty ishalla, shejtan :perqeshje:  
Mirsadi  zgjidh e mer shpejt e shpejt lali, para se te jete shum vone per te zgjedhur!!!
Neqofse e "DO" ndonjeren me te vertet, zemra do ta zgjedhi  ate vet, neqofse i "do" per... ate zgjidhe vet ti.
Pyete veten: Me cilen e shef veten kur po i thua "Te dua" lol, (neqofse e thua,)
Me cilen e shef veten mbas nji viti?......
Neqofse e vazhdon kshu lal as njona as tjetra skan per te nejt me ty ne fund edhe sikur te dush ti te zgjedhesh....come on z'besoj te jet meverte kaq e veshtir per te zgjedhur!?!?!?! Neqofse e do nji njeri me verte, e do meverte, jo gjysem njonen ene gjysem tjetren...
Good luck zemra edhe ishalla vjen n'vete ene e gjen dashurin e jetes sa me shpejt!!!! :Muahhh:

----------


## dolcecandy

> _Postuar më parë nga StormAngel_ 
> *jam i dashuruar ne dy vajza ne te njejten kohe.Nuk e quaj kete nje hall te madh,po me duket dhe me han ndergjegja se jam duke gabuar.Problemi me i madh se ndjenjat qe i kam jane per te dyja te njejta.Jam i humbur,mendoj qe i genjej te dyja.Cka mendoni se duhet te bej.Sqarimi eshte i shkurte me falni po kjoeshte me e mira qe mund ta them per tash.
> nese mundeni me keshilloni
> Me Respekt Mirsadi*


MEN  :i terbuar:  
zgjidh njeren edhe zgjidhe shpejt (before you lose them both)

ps AND SHAME ON YOU 

 :perqeshje:

----------


## shahisti

> _Postuar më parë nga StormAngel_ 
> *jam i dashuruar ne dy vajza ne te njejten kohe.Nuk e quaj kete nje hall te madh,po me duket dhe me han ndergjegja se jam duke gabuar.Problemi me i madh se ndjenjat qe i kam jane per te dyja te njejta.Jam i humbur,mendoj qe i genjej te dyja.Cka mendoni se duhet te bej.Sqarimi eshte i shkurte me falni po kjoeshte me e mira qe mund ta them per tash.
> nese mundeni me keshilloni
> Me Respekt Mirsadi*



paske goxha hall miku im,me fal qe te pyes je musliman?po qe se je musliman mos u mendo shume te lejohet gjere ne numrin shtate.(te na falin moderatoret per humorin )do te tregoj nje fabul te vogel por mos e mer per ters te lutem,nje here nje qen kishte nje kocke ne goje dhe kur doli perpara  nje pellgu me uje pa  shembelltyren e tije dhe kujtoj se ishte nje qen tjeter dhe kocka qe ai mbante dukej me e madhe dhe qe te kapte kocken e madhe  leshoje ate qe kishte ne goje dhe kur  pa pritur mbeti pa gje fare,keshtu edhe puna jote miku im, dy kunguj ne nje sqetull nuk mbahen prandaj zgjith ate qe te duket ty me e arsyeshme.Eh Deus e ka vertet nje hall per se qeni ti leh ham ham ham ham dhe jo hum hum, ketij problemi a i pergjigjet njeri?

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk paska hajer edhe nga ju. :buzeqeshje:  
Sidoqofte falemnderit qe u munduat te me keshilloni.E nese ndodh qe ndonjera me le,ju them ata te forumit e kane fajin. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Leila

OK, me qe qenkan te dyja NJESOJ dhe ti i do NJESOJ dhe e shikon te ardhmen tende me te dyja BASHKE... atehere ke dy alternativa.

(#1...) *Numero "Kujt t'i bie 10-ta, eshte e verteta,"*
- kjo eshte shume me e lehte ne ndergjegjen tende se sa alternativa #2

(#2...) *Zgjidh njeren duke u bazuar tek keto me poshte:*
- bukuria
- pasuria
- ua pranojne lidhjen prinderit e te dyja paleve?
- ua pranojne lidhjen shoqeria e te dyja paleve?
- me te rene ne moshe se kur te plakesh, do s'do ti do shikosh zockat e reja rrotull teje
- me e mira ne seks
- me budallaqen (se te zgjutat ta punojne bukur kur hakmerren ose kur te tradhetojne)
- cila nuk te tradheton
- cila do te te falte nqs. e tradheton

Nqs jane ekzakt njesoj, atehere ke lirine te zgjedhesh sipas cektesise/deshires tende. Je me fat qe do 2 vajza kopje njesoj, se njerezit qe zgjedhin dashurine nga ato pikat qe permenda me siper, i vret ndergjegjja... njerezit normale, anyway.

P.S.: Ne me degjon mua, zgjidh ate qe te do me shume. Arsye praktike, kupton; duhet te rrish me ate qe te do me shume se sa ti e do.

----------


## StormAngel

Ju falemnderit per keshillat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fjala e drejte

Mos u mendo shume.
Merr ate te mesit me mire.

Kujdes me shprehjen *qingji i mire pi tek dy nena* se do rrish pa "babe" pastaj.lol

----------


## StormAngel

Nejse.Keshtu mendohem si me dy "babe" e heren tjeter do mendohem se si pa "babe".Kshu e ka kjo dynja. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bebushe

Jepi ca kohe testoji mire e mire kush do dali me e ndershme dhe me e mire per ty ate zgjidh   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

bebushe ke plotesisht te drejte. :buzeqeshje: 
Te duash dy dhe mos dish se ke te zgjedhish eshte problemi me i madh qe mund te te zaptoj.Me e ndershmja...hmmm...te dyja jane te njejta...jam une ai "tradhetari".Me vjen keq per kete po s`kam ca te bej?
te dyja jane simpatike engjellesha te vertete e une jam dreq.  :djall me brire:

----------


## Jamarber

Per t iu pergjigjur pyetjes suaj sakte un mendoj:
Ti i ke tradhtuar te dyja ,se nuk je i dashuruar me asnjeren,dashuiria dhe seksi jan gjera krejt te ndryshme.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hmm ky eshte problem "i madh", sepse neqoftese zgjedh nje, do pendohesh dhe do thuash qe me mungon vajza tjeter... qe mos te kesh shume halle....me mire mos zgjidh as njeren  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lefter

Une te propozoj keshtu:nuk ke nevoj te ndahesh nga asnjera,vetem duhet ti pyesesh se a te dojn edhe ato sikur ti qe i don,dhe problemi do te jet i zgjidhur,as ti nuk do vuan per ta as ata per ty.Jeta do te jete me e lumtur nese do i mban te dyjat.

----------


## StormAngel

Po a mendon se mundet njera prej tyre ne ftyre te me thote se sa me don?
Aj mendo pak me mire...situata eshte pak sa me e nderlikuar.
Jamarber,ate dhe une mendoj qe tradhetoj te dyjat,po sa per i dashuruar jam ne te dyja kete ta garantoj.
Dashurine nuk e pret dot ajo vin e shkon kur don vet,dhe jo nuk jam ne lidhje me to specifik per shkak seksit....lol.
Nejse do i gjehet fundi edhe kesaj do me largojne te dyja mua,dhe do shof se ndoshta ato mua nuk me dashurojne aq sa duhet.Nuk i dihet.Tash per tash ide me e mire eshte te ngel me te dyjat mos mbes pa asnje. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda9481

> Po a mendon se mundet njera prej tyre ne ftyre te me thote se sa me don?
> Aj mendo pak me mire...situata eshte pak sa me e nderlikuar.
> Jamarber,ate dhe une mendoj qe tradhetoj te dyjat,po sa per i dashuruar jam ne te dyja kete ta garantoj.
> Dashurine nuk e pret dot ajo vin e shkon kur don vet,dhe jo nuk jam ne lidhje me to specifik per shkak seksit....lol.
> Nejse do i gjehet fundi edhe kesaj do me largojne te dyja mua,dhe do shof se ndoshta ato mua nuk me dashurojne aq sa duhet.Nuk i dihet.Tash per tash ide me e mire eshte te ngel me te dyjat mos mbes pa asnje.


Leri te dyja dhe gjej dike tjeter, kuptohet qe as per njeren as per tjetren s'ke respekt sepse i tradhetove.  Mendo nese nje dite do ta marrin vesh?  Atehere do humbasesh edhe ate qe e zgjodhe me mundim.  Vetem nese ke kohe per lojra atehere vazhdo me te dyja.

Good luck!

----------


## Leila

> Nejse do i gjehet fundi edhe kesaj do me largojne te dyja mua,dhe do shof se ndoshta ato mua nuk me dashurojne aq sa duhet.Nuk i dihet.Tash per tash ide me e mire eshte te ngel me te dyjat mos mbes pa asnje.


Edhe me thone qe dashuria s'eshte per perfitim  :pa dhembe:  
Degjo, Stormie... po te larguan, nuk e bejne se s'te duan, por se kane mend ne koke.

----------


## Clauss

> Nejse do i gjehet fundi edhe kesaj do me largojne te dyja mua,dhe do shof se ndoshta ato mua nuk me dashurojne aq sa duhet.Nuk i dihet.Tash per tash ide me e mire eshte te ngel me te dyjat mos mbes pa asnje.


Bravo *Stormie* zgjidhje e zgjuar.  :shkelje syri:   nuk shkruaj me shume se mos mi "fshijne" si te parat.  :ngerdheshje:  peace!

----------


## kolombi

O Milanez ,mos te duket vetja Ali Pashe Tepelena,dhe enderron te kesh haremin tend,njera diten ,tjetra naten lol
Mblidh mendjen pa ta mbledhur psikologu.
Gjyshi im thoshte "Dy te rrahura te bejne keq,po dy te ngrena........,te kenaqin shpirtin"

----------

